# Fall Michigan Rally



## WMIOUTBACK (Apr 4, 2005)

It's certainly late, but are any Michiganders up for a rally in mid to late September? Any recommendations for a park? I would be interested in checking out the Hartwick Pines State Park. I've never stayed there, but I have heard good things. We can't do Labor Day since my wife is riding in the DALMAC - Lansing to the bridge bike trip. I know, she's crazy, but she wants to do it.

Recommendations are open and welcome!

Thanks.


----------



## MaeJae (May 12, 2005)

I have always wanted to go to Hartwick Pines...just never seemed to get there. I haven't 
received my revised schedule for school yet. I received one at the end of the year
but I'm sure there are some revisions to it.

MaeJae


----------



## McBeth (Feb 19, 2005)

After just returning from Niagra Falls Ralley we kind of have the ralley bug. We would be up for a fall ralley if we can find the right dates.

I think the Michigan Outbackers did Hartwicks Pines last year in the fall. As I remember they had a pretty good time. We were unable to attend because of a family conflict.

Maybe some of the people that attended last year will provide some insight.

Keith


----------



## Grunt0311 (Aug 23, 2005)

Count me in







. Hey, Nonny and I just took a ride throught Ft Custer State Park last week. That place looks great. Really private campsites, and lots of them. Im sure Socialstudiesmom can attest to it, I believe that is one of their favorite places to go. Just let me know where and when!

Bill


----------



## WMIOUTBACK (Apr 4, 2005)

I knew you would be in Bill. We need to hear from Mary, but I'm sure she will be interested. Where is Ft Custer State Park anyway??


----------



## Camping Fan (Dec 18, 2005)

I'd be interested but it will depend on the dates for me, September and October are already filling up.


----------



## andrhuxl (Jul 15, 2006)

Grunt0311 said:


> I knew you would be in Bill. We need to hear from Mary, but I'm sure she will be interested. Where is Ft Custer State Park anyway??


Ft. Custer State Park is over by Battle Creek.


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Count us in if the dates work. We are also looking at Lecthworth State Park in NY. I hope I spelled that right









Mebeth - check out the photo I posted (Niagara Rally)

Thor


----------



## z-family (Oct 2, 2004)




----------



## WMIOUTBACK (Apr 4, 2005)

How about September 22-24? It seems the proposed campgrounds have been narrowed down to Ft. Custer State Park or Hartwick Pines State Park. Let me know if the dates work and where you would prefer to have the rally.









Thanks.


----------



## Grunt0311 (Aug 23, 2005)

I am in for sure







. It is pretty close to the opening of bow season, but I will make sure I have everything ready ahead of time







. I vote for Battle Creek, but I am biased







. I am good with whatever the group wants to do. Nonny is at the Niagra Rally right now, but I am sure that you can count her in too.

Bill


----------



## McBeth (Feb 19, 2005)

Thor said:


> Count us in if the dates work. We are also looking at Lecthworth State Park in NY. I hope I spelled that right
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thor,
The photo's look great ! DD will be excited to see herself.

DW & DD are in Kansas visiting family, the Sept, 22 - 24 weekend looks good, I will have to check with the DW and her her schedule.


----------



## WMIOUTBACK (Apr 4, 2005)

You wouldn't even warm up the PSD Bill towing to Ft. Custer! Either location is good for me.


----------



## Grunt0311 (Aug 23, 2005)

WMIOUTBACK said:


> You wouldn't even warm up the PSD Bill towing to Ft. Custer! Either location is good for me.


LOL! I cant wait to see that new tow rig you have. I imagine your dog is much more comfortable not curled up to the size of a cotton ball







. I am good with either one, whatever the majority wants. When Nonny and I drove through she was actually talking about trying to set up a minirally there. When she calls to check in from Canada I will tell her I made plans for her that weekend







.

Bill


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Late Sept works for us.

Thor


----------



## Darj (Oct 10, 2004)

We would be interested in going if it ends up being at Ft. Custer.


----------



## z-family (Oct 2, 2004)




----------



## WMIOUTBACK (Apr 4, 2005)

The votes are in and the winner is Ft. Custer State Park on September 22nd through the 24th. I checked the site and there are a number of spots available. The site is at http://www.michigandnr.com/parksandtrails/...nfo.aspx?id=448. In fact, I've already made my reservations.

Hope to see many Outbackers!


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

How far is the park from Detriot or Port Huron?

Thor


----------



## WMIOUTBACK (Apr 4, 2005)

It appears to be about three hours from Port Huron to Augusta.


----------



## H2oSprayer (Aug 5, 2006)

WMIOUTBACK said:


> The votes are in and the winner is Ft. Custer State Park on September 22nd through the 24th. I checked the site and there are a number of spots available. The site is at http://www.michigandnr.com/parksandtrails/...nfo.aspx?id=448. In fact, I've already made my reservations.
> 
> Hope to see many Outbackers!


This may work for us. We have family in Kalamazoo, so it would be nice to be able to see them also. When you made your reservation, did you reserve a spacific site? It would be nice if we all could be in the same area.


----------



## WMIOUTBACK (Apr 4, 2005)

They don't allow you to reserve a specific site unfortunately. They group the sites together based upon lot size, I believe. It's the first that I have run into, but should work out fine. Perhaps if we all ask nicely they will put us together as a group







.


----------



## Grunt0311 (Aug 23, 2005)

Ft Custer







. I guess I just will have to live with the fact that the PSD wont get a workout on this trip







. I'll make my reservations too. It should be approx 2 1/2 to 3 hours to Detroit, and probably 3 - 3 1/2 to Pt Huron. That is based on my memory from driving from Kalamazoo. For those with kids, there is a zoo right there in Battle Creek, and there are plenty of trails for hiking and are among the best I have ever mountain biked!

Bill


----------



## WMIOUTBACK (Apr 4, 2005)

The Zoo! How could I forget about the zoo! We bought the season pass and will definitely be visiting Binder Park Zoo. You can check the zoo out at http://www.binderparkzoo.org/. We went last year and enjoyed it very much. You need four to five yours to really see everything. It's a great zoo, but be prepared to walk.


----------



## z-family (Oct 2, 2004)




----------



## Darj (Oct 10, 2004)

Okay, when you do the reservations it shows Type 5, 6, 7, 8?? What does Type mean? Are you all reserving at a Type then? Or do we just put we want to be by other Outbacks in the comment box?

Sorry so many questions.


----------



## Camping Fan (Dec 18, 2005)

I already have plans for that weekend, so I'll have to catch a rally another time. Hope everyone has a great time at Ft. Custer.


----------



## WMIOUTBACK (Apr 4, 2005)

If you select one of the types, it will provide you with a list of the sites that fall under those "types." You can then get a brief description of each site. I reserved a type 7, which appeared to be the largest sites with 30 amp service. I didn't put anything in the description box. My hope is that being late in the year we can try to get sites together when we arrive. If not, a little walking is good


----------



## H2oSprayer (Aug 5, 2006)

I just made reservations for us to attend the rally. I also requested site type 7. There is a box that you can fill out entitled "comments". I indicated that "we will be participants of an Outback Owners rally that will be camping at their park for the weekend" and I went on to ask if they could attempt to place us all in the same area. So, if you still need to make reservations, it may be a good idea to also identify yourself as a rally participant in hopes of all being grouped together. Does it sound like there is interest in a trip to the zoo for maybe Saturday?


----------



## Grunt0311 (Aug 23, 2005)

Im up for the zoo. It is so close, but I have never been there. Always nice to go see the relatives









Bill


----------



## Darj (Oct 10, 2004)

Okay, I just made our reservations. Thanks for the help with the site "types". I did put a comment in the box about being part of an Outback rally (like H2Osprayer suggested)

The zoo also sounds good to us. LOL at Bill's "relatives" comment! I think I have a couple of relatives there too.


----------



## WMIOUTBACK (Apr 4, 2005)

Great, that put's us up to five Outbackers including my family:

Z-Family
Darj
H2oSprayer
Grunt & Noni

Any other takers? Come on Michigan area Outbackers stop hiding out







and make your reservations!


----------



## Grunt0311 (Aug 23, 2005)

Doesnt have to be just Michigan Outbackers either. We are only about a half hour north of the State line with Indiana. Everyone is welcome. Would love for this to turn into a nice size rally. Our spring rally was rather small (4 families) but we had a great time









Bill


----------



## z-family (Oct 2, 2004)




----------



## H2oSprayer (Aug 5, 2006)

Grunt0311 said:


> Doesnt have to be just Michigan Outbackers either. We are only about a half hour north of the State line with Indiana. Everyone is welcome. Would love for this to turn into a nice size rally. Our spring rally was rather small (4 families) but we had a great time
> 
> 
> 
> ...


We live in northern Illinois, so it will be about a 5 hour drive for us and we are looking forward to every minute of it (well, maybe all but the last of 4.5 hours of the return trip







)

Something else that me be fun for the kids, a visit to see how cereal is made at Kellogg's Cereal City in Battle Creek. Click here for more info ---> http://www.michigan.org/travel/detail.asp?...CFQp9NAod0kHL4w


----------



## nonny (Aug 14, 2005)

I'm in, of course, and thrilled that we decided on Fort Custer! I have to check with Bill to see if he actually made the reservations. I just got home from the UP - 2,774.5 miles between the Niagara Falls trip and the UP. As soon as I dropped the trailer on Friday night, I had to take Cae back to the Detroit area for a 4 hour cheerleading camp on Saturday. We just arrived back home to my place and plan to return to camping in the morning. Yeeha! I love my Outback!


----------



## z-family (Oct 2, 2004)




----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

DW & I are trying to get our schedules together to make it to the rally. Our best guess is 6.5-7hrs each way. We are shooting at making it a long weekend.









Thor


----------



## z-family (Oct 2, 2004)




----------



## Grunt0311 (Aug 23, 2005)

z-family said:


> Cool Thor...we were also thinking of calling up the campground and adding another day and make it a 3 day event for us.
> 
> Rob
> 
> P.S. I also added this rally to the rally map pinned under the rally forum.


Z-family, you may want to change the banner to "Michigan fall rally". It says spring right now.









Bill


----------



## z-family (Oct 2, 2004)




----------



## Darj (Oct 10, 2004)

Cool looking banner, great job Rob!







I think the cereal place would be a neat thing for the kids to see too.


----------



## Trevor (Jul 25, 2006)

I'd be up for it. Just post a set of dates/times.


----------



## Grunt0311 (Aug 23, 2005)

Trevor said:


> I'd be up for it. Just post a set of dates/times.


Trevor, dates have been posted. Sept 22-24 at Ft Custer in Battle Creek.









Bill


----------



## andrhuxl (Jul 15, 2006)

Wish we could attend, we are actually camping at Ft. Custer this coming weekend and then again in two weeks. By rally time I will be back in school full time and won't be able to attend. Maybe next year. Hope every


----------



## z-family (Oct 2, 2004)




----------



## H2oSprayer (Aug 5, 2006)

z-family said:


> everyone is welcome to copy/paste the banner and use it in their sigs if they want.
> 
> Rob


Rob, I attempted to do a simple right click, copy and paste of the banner to my sig line and it didn't work. How can I get it there?

Chris


----------



## MaeJae (May 12, 2005)

I think you will need to go to the gallery(if that is where it is located)
and copy the properties and past them to your signature line.

Hope that helps
MaeJae


----------



## H2oSprayer (Aug 5, 2006)

MaeJae said:


> I think you will need to go to the gallery(if that is where it is located)
> and copy the properties and past them to your signature line.
> 
> Hope that helps
> MaeJae


After a quick look in the gallery, I was not able to find it. Maybe I'll have more time later to be able to figure it out.


----------



## Camping Fan (Dec 18, 2005)

H2oSprayer said:


> I think you will need to go to the gallery(if that is where it is located)
> and copy the properties and past them to your signature line.
> 
> Hope that helps
> MaeJae


After a quick look in the gallery, I was not able to find it. Maybe I'll have more time later to be able to figure it out.
[/quote]

Try right click on the banner, left click on properties, then copy the URL address. Now go to My Controls and edit your signature, paste the URL address in as an image link. Hope that helps.


----------



## z-family (Oct 2, 2004)




----------



## MaeJae (May 12, 2005)

Camping Fan said:


> I think you will need to go to the gallery(if that is where it is located)
> and copy the properties and past them to your signature line.
> 
> Hope that helps
> MaeJae


After a quick look in the gallery, I was not able to find it. Maybe I'll have more time later to be able to figure it out.
[/quote]

Try right click on the banner, left click on properties, then copy the URL address. Now go to My Controls and edit your signature, paste the URL address in as an image link. Hope that helps.








[/quote]
Although I did remove it directly afterwards...Campin Fan's suggestion did work when I tried it!!!
When you are in my controls and click "edit" my signature...click in the box where you want 
the banner to go_* first*._ Like before/after/below your signature. you will see
the blinking curser...Then click on the little tree icon and paste the whole URL address. from- http/-- to- jpg 


Good luck
MaeJae


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Rob

Cool banner...nice job









I will be able to finalize our plans soon. It looks like I will be heading to California for work...look out for West Outbackers, I will be there for about 2 weeks. I have my fingers crossed that the dates will work.

Thor


----------



## Darj (Oct 10, 2004)

Test

Edit....cool it worked! Thanks for the help everyone.


----------



## H2oSprayer (Aug 5, 2006)

well, lets see if it works...

well, what do you know, thanks for help everyone, and thanks for the use of the great looking banner.


----------



## nonny (Aug 14, 2005)

Cae and I just got back from camping in Pentwater and spending the day in Silver Lake, which is where Bill and my Outback are camping this weekend. Bill made our reservations last week. WooHoo! Rally! Rally! Rally!


----------



## nonny (Aug 14, 2005)

z-family said:


> I'm sorry about that...copy and past this line after you hit the insert image button under your sig...
> 
> http://www.outbackers.com/forums/uploads/1...80_231_3678.jpg
> 
> ...


Not working for me. Help!


----------



## Darj (Oct 10, 2004)

Camping Fan said:


> Try right click on the banner, left click on properties, then copy the URL address. Now go to My Controls and edit your signature, paste the URL address in as an image link. Hope that helps.


Nonny, I used the above post by CampingFan to help me get it in my sig.


----------



## MaeJae (May 12, 2005)

nonny said:


> Cae and I just got back from camping in Pentwater and spending the day in Silver Lake, which is where Bill and my Outback are camping this weekend. Bill made our reservations last week. WooHoo! Rally! Rally! Rally!


Nonny, 
It sounds like you had a good camping trip!
Where did you stay? My sister was on the west side of the 
state recently and she stayed at Kibby Creek.

MaeJae


----------



## nonny (Aug 14, 2005)

Hi MaeJae! Yep, we had a great trip!







Directly following the NF Rally, we went to the UP and stayed at Michigamme Shores on Lake Michigamme. That was very nice and we toured the western half of the UP, which we had never seen. We did the Porcupine Mountains and the Keweenaw Peninsula (sounds like morrowmd made the same trip just before we did).







Then, we went to Pentwater and stayed at Whispering Surf on Bass Lake. It was also nice though a little pricey for what it offered. The _private beach_ was a bit disappointing so we spent our time on Lake MI instead,







though we took the paddle boat out on Bass Lake. Bill's staying at Val Du Lakes so we brought the Outback there and helped him set up then spent the day playing at Craig's Cruisers, which Cae loved. I just found out that I have to take Cae home tomorrow because her cheerleading practices have begun so it looks like that may have been my last summer camping trip. I go back to work on the 28th.







I've been camping almost all summer (spent a week camping locally just prior to the Rally). My daughter, Cae and I also spent 2 1/2 weeks in the south in KY, TN and part of GA.







My daughter won't camp so we had to stay in motels.







It was a wonderful summer!


----------



## MaeJae (May 12, 2005)

nonny said:


> Hi MaeJae! Yep, we had a great trip!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


WOW!!!








That souds like an awesome summer!
MaeJae


----------



## z-family (Oct 2, 2004)




----------



## H2oSprayer (Aug 5, 2006)

For the families attending, have any of you ever gone Geocaching ( http://www.geocaching.com )? It looks like there are several caches in the park. My sons, 3 and 6, have a great time â€œgoing treasure huntingâ€. This could be a fun family activity for Saturday afternoon. Anyone interested?


----------



## WMIOUTBACK (Apr 4, 2005)

Sounds like a great idea. We will be in attendance at the rally, but won't be around Saturday afternoon.....I forgot about a wedding scheduled for that Saturday







. Unfortunately most of our Saturday will be spent in the uncomfortable confines of a church pew. We're hoping to make it back by late afternoon, but most defintely before smore time!


----------



## z-family (Oct 2, 2004)




----------



## H2oSprayer (Aug 5, 2006)

A potluck sounds fun to us.


----------



## Darj (Oct 10, 2004)

This will be our first rally. We are game for a potluck. Never heard of that geocaching, we don't have a GPS unit.









Also, the zoo or Kellogg's thing would be fun, whatever everyone else wants to do.


----------



## z-family (Oct 2, 2004)

*RALLY ON!!*


----------



## H2oSprayer (Aug 5, 2006)

Our boys say that they would like to do the trip to Cereal City. It looks like they open at 10am, so we will probably plan on going early (well, 10am is early for us when we are camping







). Let us know if you would also like to go.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

H2oSprayer said:


> A potluck sounds fun to us.


We've always had good luck with Potlucks at the PNW Rallies...I say go for it!


----------



## nonny (Aug 14, 2005)

You know I'm in for a Potluck! I'm sure Bill is, too!


----------



## Darj (Oct 10, 2004)

H2oSprayer said:


> Our boys say that they would like to do the trip to Cereal City. It looks like they open at 10am, so we will probably plan on going early (well, 10am is early for us when we are camping
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I just asked our girls and they want to do the Cereal City trip. So count us in on going please.


----------



## cookie9933 (Feb 26, 2005)

WMIOUTBACK said:


> Unfortunately most of our Saturday will be spent in the uncomfortable confines of a church pew.


Do what I do: skip the wedding and go to the reception...









Bill


----------



## z-family (Oct 2, 2004)




----------



## cookie9933 (Feb 26, 2005)

Rob,

We are debating whether to attend the Ft. Custer rally or go further north for some canoeing like we did last year at Hartwick Pines. So far, we haven't decided.

Bill


----------



## nonny (Aug 14, 2005)

Hey, Bill, if you did that last year, I think you should do this this year (oops, did I stutter).


----------



## nonny (Aug 14, 2005)




----------



## z-family (Oct 2, 2004)




----------



## H2oSprayer (Aug 5, 2006)

We will not be able to be there till around 7ish. It is about a 6 hour drive for us. With Chicago traffic







and stops for the kids, it will be more like a 7 hour trip. Can you please have a warm fire and a COLD beer waiting for me!! Is anyone planning on getting there early?

Chris


----------



## Grunt0311 (Aug 23, 2005)

Since I live in Kalamazoo, I should be able to get there pretty early. I do not know for sure yet, but if I can I will make sure we are all together.

Bill


----------



## nonny (Aug 14, 2005)

Hmmmmmm, let's see. Son gets new TV and is excited about towing Outback. Son is coming to visit Mom this weekend. Outback is at Mom's. Clarification: Outback is Mom's. Son offers to show up early at Fall Rally to get a good site. Not likely Son is going to sit on said site in his new TV. Hmmmmmm.


----------



## Darj (Oct 10, 2004)

We won't be getting there til around 7ish either. We have to wait til after work to leave on Friday.


----------



## nonny (Aug 14, 2005)




----------



## H2oSprayer (Aug 5, 2006)

nonny said:


>


Funny, I was just going to do that.


----------



## nonny (Aug 14, 2005)

Great minds think alike!


----------



## birddog74 (Aug 18, 2006)

Im trying to talk my better half into going. I told her the new TV needs a workout. we are about an hour south of Chicago so its not so bad except for 80/94







. If we do attend I see the zoo in our plans. I cannot see the kellog factory keeping an 18 mo. olds attention for very long. (like once we get passed Tony The Tiger at the front door!) I just hope Grunt doesnt bring MRE's to the potluck.


----------



## nonny (Aug 14, 2005)

Yeah, I hate when he brings those to family gatherings, too!


----------



## WMIOUTBACK (Apr 4, 2005)

Hey Nonny, if my math is correct and assuming Bill leaves Kalamazoo around 3:00 p.m. and with a max speed of 15 mph with that GM product







he should arrive at about 8:00 p.m. Sorry Bill, but I had to give you a hard time as I still haven't come to grips with the fact that you no longer driving a Ford!

We should be arriving somewhere between 3:00 and 4:00 on Friday.


----------



## Grunt0311 (Aug 23, 2005)

WMIOUTBACK said:


> Hey Nonny, if my math is correct and assuming Bill leaves Kalamazoo around 3:00 p.m. and with a max speed of 15 mph with that GM product
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice







. I guess I earned that. You most likely will beat me there, not because of speed







, but because of work.

Bill


----------



## nonny (Aug 14, 2005)

I work until 3:30 so it will be after 4 before I can leave unless I take the OB to school with me so you guys will be there long before me. I guess you'll just have to hang out together. Just don't eat all the MREs. I'm going to be starving when I get there!


----------



## nonny (Aug 14, 2005)




----------



## z-family (Oct 2, 2004)




----------



## z-family (Oct 2, 2004)




----------



## nonny (Aug 14, 2005)

I like taco salad. I LOVED YOUR RICE DISH AT THE NF RALLY!

Hey Rob, how goes it? How's Colleen's job this school year? Are the kids glad to be back in school?

I keep bumping this thread in the hope that we'll get joiners but haven't seen any add-ons lately. I'm still hoping MaeJae, Thor, Trevor & birddog 74 can come. I wonder if hollandoutback can make it for one last trip in their OB? I sent socialstudiesmom a PM and she said they'll try but she was uncertain. I'm really sorry sarg2505 can't make it. It's so much fun meeting Outbackers!









We're happy to host the Potluck if we don't find a more central location or picnic pavilion.







As of now, it's just Bill and me but I'm hoping my youngest son and his wife will join us at least for the Potluck! We can do the campfire at your place (and maybe a smores party?) so the little ones can go to bed earlier if you want. We wouldn't want a repeat of what happened at NF when forgetfulmom and SharonAG were taking pictures at the pool.









I'm very excited. I camped right up until school started but haven't been out since so I'm READY!

I really hope anyone in the Great Lakes region within driving distance of Battle Creek will consider joining us. I'm certain there's lots available and it's a really great campground, very unique! and close to lots of fun things to do, not just Kelloggs and the Zoo. I know we'll have a blast!























RALLY! RALLY! RALLY!


----------



## MaeJae (May 12, 2005)

Iâ€™m working on it! You could probably mark me as a â€œmaybe-PLUSâ€

MaeJae


----------



## nonny (Aug 14, 2005)

And your sister, too, right? WooHoo!


----------



## MaeJae (May 12, 2005)

nonny said:


> And your sister, too, right? WooHoo!


Yep!


----------



## z-family (Oct 2, 2004)




----------



## H2oSprayer (Aug 5, 2006)

I think that we are going to bring crock pot full of my secret baked beans as well as a crisp apple salad to the potluck. We were camping with a group of my coworkers this weekend and one of them brought the crisp apple salad and it was delish! My DW quickly asked for the recipe. It sounds like my Mom and Dad plan on visiting us from Kalamazoo on Saturday, so please count them in for the potluck as well and I will have them bring a desert type dish.

Chris


----------



## nonny (Aug 14, 2005)

That's great! The more the merrier! I've sent out some PMs to folks who expressed interest in attending early on and to socialstudiesmom in the hope that she can attend, too. I'll keep y'all posted. I'm holding off on my decision on what to bring until I see what everyone else is bringing. I'll bring whatever's missing!


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

I will not be attending the rally...I just got my plane ticket and leave for sunny CA Sept 16th and will not be back for 2 weeks. I am hoping that my hotel has internet connection so that I can still be apart of the Outbackers.com.... 2 weeks without this forum ahhhhhhhhh!!!!

Thor


----------



## nonny (Aug 14, 2005)

You will be missed. Have a safe trip!


----------



## z-family (Oct 2, 2004)




----------



## nonny (Aug 14, 2005)




----------



## nonny (Aug 14, 2005)

Unfortunately, Trevor will not be able to make it because his wife has to work.







I haven't heard anything more from socialstudiesmom. We probably should start wrapping up plans for the Potluck!







Since some are going to the Zoo and/or Kelloggs that day, they may want to pipe in as to their time preference, too! RALLY! RALLY! RALLY!


----------



## birddog74 (Aug 18, 2006)

Sorry I have not replyed yet nonny but I think we are in. With all the rain we have had it is going to put me way behind but I think I can swing it. Ill just have to run things from the "mobile office".


----------



## Darj (Oct 10, 2004)

nonny said:


> We probably should start wrapping up plans for the Potluck!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't have a clue, this is our first ever Rally and potluck (camping) I figured we would just go with what everyone else wants. I thought about making sloppy joes in the crockpot?







Or a dessert?


----------



## nonny (Aug 14, 2005)

WooHoo birddog74! So glad you're joining us! As for the Potluck, let's all bring our own drinks. I probably have enough plates, forks and napkins. it looks like we already have either rice & sausage or taco salad from z-family and beans & apple crisp from H2oSprayer and another dessert from Mom & Dad. Darj, you could make sloppy joes if you want. They always go over great If my youngest son and his wife come, they will bring chicken caesar salad or I will because that's his wife's FAVORITE meal (pretty much a vegetarian) and the rest of us like that, too. I'll probably also bring a fruit salad because that's my standard for our family gatherings. We could use another meat dish and another vegetable dish...... *Maybe it's time to do a head count. * As of now, it's 2-4 adults for my family. Hey, Rob, can you add this count to your list as it gets updated, please & thank you?


----------



## z-family (Oct 2, 2004)




----------



## nonny (Aug 14, 2005)

You're amazing! Thank you!


----------



## H2oSprayer (Aug 5, 2006)

z-family said:


> Thats awesome birddog74
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## birddog74 (Aug 18, 2006)

We will have 2 adults (1 if you ask my wife) and 1 19mo. old. Im thinking Italion beef and some little buns. Nothin fancy but I figure crock pot would be best.


----------



## nonny (Aug 14, 2005)

Sounds great!


----------



## birddog74 (Aug 18, 2006)

Hey I just had a thought. Are we still welcome after the Bears do to the lions what they did to the Packers?







I dont want to see any eggs all over the new TV. I hope I dont have to bring crow to the potluck after saying that. After all I have not had that much faith in the Bears since 85'


----------



## Darj (Oct 10, 2004)

We have 2 adults and 2 kids (ages 9 & 7) here. I'll bring the sloppy joes then. Thanks all.

LOL birddog, I doubt you will need any crow. I am more of a U of M fan myself rather than the Lions.


----------



## z-family (Oct 2, 2004)




----------



## cookie9933 (Feb 26, 2005)

Rob,

You can upgrade us to a MAYBE PLUS too.

I have two questions. Besides seeing/meeting the Outbackers in attendance, what does Ft. Custer have to offer? I know some have camped there previously.

And for those who have made "reservations", how did you request your preference for a site? This ridiculous system where you can't request a specific site makes no sense to me.

Thanks for any replies.

Bill


----------



## H2oSprayer (Aug 5, 2006)

H2oSprayer said:


> I just made reservations for us to attend the rally. I also requested site type 7. There is a box that you can fill out entitled "comments". I indicated that "we will be participants of an Outback Owners rally that will be camping at their park for the weekend" and I went on to ask if they could attempt to place us all in the same area. So, if you still need to make reservations, it may be a good idea to also identify yourself as a rally participant in hopes of all being grouped together. Does it sound like there is interest in a trip to the zoo for maybe Saturday?


Bill, see above.


----------



## z-family (Oct 2, 2004)




----------



## cookie9933 (Feb 26, 2005)

Rob,

Sorry to keep you so busy, but you can now upgrade us to GONNA BE THERE. It's official.... we made online reservations this afternoon. Will provide pot-luck details once Jan tells me what she will make.

Now let's hope for good weather.

Bill


----------



## z-family (Oct 2, 2004)




----------



## nonny (Aug 14, 2005)

Yeeeeeeeeeeeeeeehaaaaaaaaaaaa!!!!!!!!!







In the Battle Creek/Kalamazoo area, you'll find just about everything you'd find in the Detroit/Chicago areas - lots of cultural activitiies, yet about a mile out of town and you're in the midst of beautiful countryside. It's an awesome area! I really loved my time there and miss it alot. If you have specific questions, you can PM me or Bill (Grunt0311) and we'll try to answer them better.


----------



## nonny (Aug 14, 2005)

Just a week away so we want everyone to be reminded that there are still spots available to join in on the fun!


----------



## WMIOUTBACK (Apr 4, 2005)

Z-Family:

We have two adults and three kids, but we won't be able to attend the pot luck on Saturday. We have to, unfortunately, attend a wedding on Saturday. I believe the wedding starts at 3:00 p.m. and by the time we eat and drive back, it will probably be late evening before we get back.







It's a bummer, but we are still going to be at the rally!


----------



## Grunt0311 (Aug 23, 2005)

WMIOUTBACK said:


> Z-Family:
> 
> We have two adults and three kids, but we won't be able to attend the pot luck on Saturday. We have to, unfortunately, attend a wedding on Saturday. I believe the wedding starts at 3:00 p.m. and by the time we eat and drive back, it will probably be late evening before we get back.
> 
> ...


Unfortunately I completely understand what you mean. I found out I have a wedding on Sat at just about the same time. I will be unable to attend the potluck as well. That is good news for everyone else as you dont have to worry about running out of food







. Your wedding isnt in Allegan by chance is it? How weird would that be if we were going to the same wedding







.

Bill


----------



## socialstudiesmom (Nov 1, 2005)

Hi Everyone! It's been awhile since I've checked the forums. We had a wonderful, busy summer (spent a total of five weeks on and off in the Outback) and a hectic start to the school year. We have made our reservations and know you will all love Ft. Custer. We were there three weeks ago. We made reservations for Fri - Sunday nights, but will travel back home Sunday evening. We may not stay Friday night as all three kiddos have soccer games on Saturday. We'll see. We'll bring our three kayaks if anyone's interested in paddling around with us. As for the potluck on Sat., count us in. Hey, Bill, whose wedding are you going to in Allegan? It might be at our church!
Can't wait to see everyone!
Mary (socialstudiesmom)



nonny said:


> That's great! The more the merrier! I've sent out some PMs to folks who expressed interest in attending early on and to socialstudiesmom in the hope that she can attend, too. I'll keep y'all posted. I'm holding off on my decision on what to bring until I see what everyone else is bringing. I'll bring whatever's missing!


We made our reservations, Nonny! Thank you so much for keeping us updated on the rally. We're looking forward to it!


----------



## Grunt0311 (Aug 23, 2005)

socialstudiesmom said:


> That's great! The more the merrier! I've sent out some PMs to folks who expressed interest in attending early on and to socialstudiesmom in the hope that she can attend, too. I'll keep y'all posted. I'm holding off on my decision on what to bring until I see what everyone else is bringing. I'll bring whatever's missing!


We made our reservations, Nonny! Thank you so much for keeping us updated on the rally. We're looking forward to it!
[/quote]

Hey Mary, glad to hear you guys will be coming. Actually it is a friend of mine, but it is at a bed and breakfast over there, I cant remember the name of it. See you guys next weekend!

Bill


----------



## z-family (Oct 2, 2004)




----------



## cookie9933 (Feb 26, 2005)

Jan says she will make a crockpot of meatballs in an apricot salsa. They're good.

Bill


----------



## birddog74 (Aug 18, 2006)

Whew! 12 hour day today. I have to play catch up frrom all the rain we had this week. May even work on Sunday. Gonna try to work a 1/2 day on friday. I want to be able to beat most of the traffic at the IL/IN line. HEy H2o which way will you be taking and what time are you leaving on Friday?


----------



## nonny (Aug 14, 2005)

cookie9933 said:


> Jan says she will make a crockpot of meatballs in an apricot salsa. They're good.
> 
> Bill










YUM!


----------



## z-family (Oct 2, 2004)




----------



## H2oSprayer (Aug 5, 2006)

birddog74 said:


> Whew! 12 hour day today. I have to play catch up frrom all the rain we had this week. May even work on Sunday. Gonna try to work a 1/2 day on friday. I want to be able to beat most of the traffic at the IL/IN line. HEy H2o which way will you be taking and what time are you leaving on Friday?


We will be coming from the northwest. We will probably take 90 to 290 to 294 to 94 and on into Michigan. You?


----------



## H2oSprayer (Aug 5, 2006)

Well, I know that it is a week away and it doesn't seem that the weather man can predict tomorrows weather correctly, but the weather channel is calling for it to rain on our parade. Both Saturday and Sunday's forecast has rain in it.







Could you please join us in an anti-rain dance? We were camping last weekend in a downpour for two days and that was not fun. Lets all think







thoughts.

Chris


----------



## nonny (Aug 14, 2005)

Oooooooo, I like to dance!







OUR weatherman is calling for blue skies and warm weather with no rain in sight until Sunday night. Oh darn, that was for this weekend. Weather.com says 30% chance for Saturday and 60% chance for Sunday. I'm pretty sure they mean the 30% is overnight Friday (makes for good sleeping) and the 60% is for late Sunday evening (let's say after 9 - makes for good sleeping).







I'll be thinking good thoughts but anytime you want us to start the dance, just let us know!


----------



## z-family (Oct 2, 2004)




----------



## McBeth (Feb 19, 2005)

Looks like we are in ! Just made the reservations.

DD has dance class on Friday until 7:00 pm. The map shows the campground @100 miles from the house. It will take us a couple of hours to get there. I would not expect to arrive much before 9:30 PM.

There will be four of us. Two adults and two children. DD is bringing a friend.

Potluck: We will bring some type of desert; brownies, cake. Something chocolate !

Hope to see everyone Friday night.

Keith


----------



## Darj (Oct 10, 2004)

Yay another family to add!







Weather.com tells only 40% chance of rain (I checked it last night....haven't checked it today) We can't wait to meet everyone.


----------



## H2oSprayer (Aug 5, 2006)

McBeth said:


> Yay another family to add!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I just checked it and it is down to a 30% chance for Saturday with a 40% chance for Sunday. I think that our anti-rain dance is working!! If only we could get a few more people to help us with the dance, maybe we could get the rain taken out of the forecast and have it replaced with "sunny and 70"!!









Chris


----------



## nonny (Aug 14, 2005)




----------



## z-family (Oct 2, 2004)




----------



## birddog74 (Aug 18, 2006)

Im back. Keyboard took a $#@* a few days ago and every time I went to town I forgot about it. Anyway, if it rains you all can blame it on me. 4 out of 5 times we have been out since we got the tt it has rained at least one night. I also heard that the temps around here are going to drop into the 30's at night by the end of the week. At least it makes for good bon fire weather.


----------



## nonny (Aug 14, 2005)

In MI, fleece and flannel are staples for camping in August. You're welcome to bring your warm woolies in September. No one will laugh at you! Don't forget your gloves. Hands get cold around that wonderful campfire! RALLY! RALLY! RALLY!


----------



## WMIOUTBACK (Apr 4, 2005)

Wow! Nine families that is great....now if I can only get out of that wedding somehow







. By the way Bill, I wish the wedding was in Allegan. I unfortunately have to travel to Alma, which I believe will be about a two hour drive from the campground







.

Should be a lot of fun and everyone keep your fingers crossed for:







.


----------



## nonny (Aug 14, 2005)

Well, at least you won't have to tow the OB to the wedding so you'll get better gas mileage and make better time!


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Rally Goers

Have a fun safe rally. I wish I was able to join everyone. Take lots of pics

Thor


----------



## nonny (Aug 14, 2005)

We will if you will and we'll share if you do (though someone else will actually have to do this because I'm pretty photo incompetent myself)!


----------



## z-family (Oct 2, 2004)




----------



## cookie9933 (Feb 26, 2005)

Here's a question for those who have previously camped at Ft. Custer. How's the campground water? Is it good quality water? Does it taste and smell OK?

The reason I ask is I will bring 40 gallons (weighing 333 lbs) from home if the Ft. Custer water is nasty. Thanks to anyone who knows and responds.

Bill


----------



## nonny (Aug 14, 2005)

You may want to email socialstudiesmom. She's camped there more than once, I think, and has been very busy and unable to check Outbackers often so she may not get a PM. I don't think my son, Bill, has actually camped there. If he has, I'm sure he'll pipe in soon!


----------



## H2oSprayer (Aug 5, 2006)

nonny said:


>


Still dancing!!


----------



## socialstudiesmom (Nov 1, 2005)

We've camped at Ft. Custer six times and never noticed a problem with the water. However, we try not to drink the water when we camp. We bring lots of bottled water for drinking. No foul smell though from the tap or at the showers.

I've forgotten to post what we're bringing to the potluck. We'll bring a dessert - not sure what yet. My son has soccer practice until 7:30 on Friday night and we have soccer games at 9 and 9:30 in the a.m. and one at one in the afternoon. So, not sure when we'll roll in even though we have reservations for Friday evening. With this schedule, we definately wouldn't be camping this weekend if it wasn't for the chance to see all of you!!! We're not bringing the kayaks after all since we won't be there as much as we hoped. 
Can't wait to see some of you again and meet others!


----------



## MaeJae (May 12, 2005)

Oh, boy!!! I am finally back on line!!!








My service was on the "fritz"









Anyway, you can add us to the YES list! We will be there! 
That makes 10 families!

We will bring chili & cornbread casserole.









2 adults(?)...2 teenagers(15)...1 youngster(9)...1 toddler(3)

MaeJae and family!


----------



## nonny (Aug 14, 2005)




----------



## Darj (Oct 10, 2004)




----------



## MaeJae (May 12, 2005)




----------



## z-family (Oct 2, 2004)




----------



## nonny (Aug 14, 2005)

Hi All! I'm sorry. I decided to bring a Chicken Caesar Salad and a Fruit Salad - no dessert. However, it looks like we've got that covered! I wish I could hook up to leave right after work, but then I'd have to tow the trailer everywhere I go and have I got a busy day! See y'all tomorrow night! Rally! Rally! Rally!


----------



## H2oSprayer (Aug 5, 2006)

My mom & dad they live in Kalamazoo and we haven't been able to see them for a few months. They are planning on hanging out with us for most of the weekend and are planning on attending the potluck. My mom said that she will bring a desert. It's raining cats & dogs here in northern Illinois. I hope that it passes in a few hours. We plan on hitting the road in about 4 hours. Which, with the extra "kid" stops and the Chicago traffic, should put us there around 6:30 (Michigan time). See you all then.....

Chris


----------



## Grunt0311 (Aug 23, 2005)

I'll bring some wood and nails incase we need to build an ark







. Unfortunately, it is not looking like a good weekend unless you are a fish or a duck







. Drive safe everyone, see you tonight









Bill


----------



## socialstudiesmom (Nov 1, 2005)

If it's raining at potluck time, there are two pavilions that could "host" the potluck. I'm not sure our site will be near the rest of you. I think I requested 175. We'll be there around 6 or 7 as it looks like our oldest's soccer practice will be rained out.
See you at Ft. Custer!!!!


----------



## WMIOUTBACK (Apr 4, 2005)

I'm not going to be able to arrive as early as I had hoped. I'm leaving work at 2:00 and after I get home, load up the family, hook-up and haul down, I should arrive about 6:00 p.m. Let's just hope the rains holds off tonight...I'll be very upset if I can't have a few smores and a cold "pop" to wash it down. Do we have any poker players in the group? How about Euchre players? I play Euchre daily at lunch and I get together with a group about two to three times a month to play Texas Hold 'Em







.


----------



## Grunt0311 (Aug 23, 2005)

WMIOUTBACK said:


> I'm not going to be able to arrive as early as I had hoped. I'm leaving work at 2:00 and after I get home, load up the family, hook-up and haul down, I should arrive about 6:00 p.m. Let's just hope the rains holds off tonight...I'll be very upset if I can't have a few smores and a cold "pop" to wash it down. Do we have any poker players in the group? How about Euchre players? I play Euchre daily at lunch and I get together with a group about two to three times a month to play Texas Hold 'Em
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I play both euchre and hold em. I could bring some chips just in case we want to play!

Bill


----------



## WMIOUTBACK (Apr 4, 2005)

Sounds good Bill...I was just thinking of things to do in case were stuck under an awning. I see your Chevy Silverado and raise you one 2005 28RSS....but you have to take the payment book to







.


----------



## Darj (Oct 10, 2004)

We play Euchre and Poker. My Dh has played Hold 'Em (I never have). We should be arriving around 7 p.m. hopefully!


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

You guys all have a great weekend, and try not to lose ALL you money to the cards!








Us lesser Outbackers will hold the fort while you are gone.









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## z-family (Oct 2, 2004)




----------



## cookie9933 (Feb 26, 2005)

Hey, we're the first to post after getting home from Ft. Custer. We enjoyed the rally and the people we met a whole lot. The potluck was spectacular. Thanks everyone!!

Getting parked and un-hooked at home was not fun in the steady rain. We are half unloaded and will finish when the rain quits.

Bill


----------



## z-family (Oct 2, 2004)




----------



## Darj (Oct 10, 2004)

cookie9933 said:


> We enjoyed the rally and the people we met a whole lot. The potluck was spectacular. Thanks everyone!!


Ditto...and special thanks to socialstudiesmom and cookie9933 for letting us know about a group picture and where the potluck was gonna be.


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Welcome Home Everyone!









Glad to hear you all had such a great time.
I can't wait to see photos and hear some more stories








Dawn


----------



## MaeJae (May 12, 2005)

We arrived home about 2:30 safe and sound. The traffic wasn't bad.
Now the wind was a different story! As I traveled north it was 
gusty but as soon as we were traveling east it wasn't that bad.
It was great to meet everyone! It's nice to put a face with a name.
All the food was delicious! I don't think I will need to eat for a week!
Oh, and Bill...your meatballs did smell good...









We were one of the families that went to the Zoo. It was
a great time. We just finished and were heading back to the truck
when it started to rain.

Picture of my niece...
and my youngest daughter...how cool is that!! 

















We enjoyed "chatting" aroud the fire instead of a computer...LOL
My daughter(left) and other niece(right) were the fire starters and did a GREAT job!









You are very welcome for the use of the games! 
These two enjoyed it too. But, I'm not sure if they are trying to 
get the knots out or they are the ones that put them in...LOL...TOO CUTE!!!









Dispite the on and off rain it was a very nice weekend!!!
Wouldn't ya know it...the sun came out as we were all leaving!

















MaeJae

p.s. my new signature picture is from 
this weekend.


----------



## McBeth (Feb 19, 2005)

We are home safe and sound !

We had a great time as well. It fun meeting new friends and seeing old ones.

We went to the Zoo as well and had a great time between the rain drops. We would recommend it to anyone who enjoys Zoo's.

Thanks everyone for a great time

Keith, Beth & Marilyn


----------



## cookie9933 (Feb 26, 2005)

Bill and I are talking about going out camping one more time! Indian Summer Rally?! Maybe Canoeing?
We really enjoyed meeting the OBer families from Mich and IL. We had some really sweet children on bikes peddling around; Molly the master campfire builder. 
I think the OBers ages ranged from 18 months to 18years plus








The Fall rally Pot Luck was Great! 
I want to go again. Please........
Thanks Rob,Nonny, and MaeJae for getting us out to the Fall Rally.It was a pleasure to meet all the familes.
We hope to see you at another Michigan Rally. 
I will have Bill post some pictures in a few days too.Nice pics Debbie.








Jan


----------



## z-family (Oct 2, 2004)




----------



## nonny (Aug 14, 2005)

I got home just before 9. I had a stop to make at Best Buy and now own a new LCD and mounting brackets (among other things). I had a blast! I'm ready for the next and would definitely like to head out a couple of times yet this fall. I am going to be in Port Huron on Saturday to visit my mom and Sterling Heights on Sunday for my granddaughter's cheerleading. Anyone want to camp at Lakeport? I haven't checked the weather yet. I'm not sure I want to set up and tear down in the rain but I'm up for the trip otherwise. Thanks everyone for all of the good food and fellowship! Have a great week.


----------



## H2oSprayer (Aug 5, 2006)

Hi everyone. We have also made it home safe and sound. Boy was that wind blowing. At least when we got back into Illinois, the sun was shining and there was not a cloud in sight. It sure was great to meet everyone. We had a wonderful time and cant wait for the next time. All of the food at the potluck was fabulous, I just wish I wouldn't have eaten so much!! Rob, the group picture turned out great. Don't forget, (I know that it would be a haul for you mid-Michiganders) we are having a mini rally in Door County, Wisconsin in a few weeks. Thanks to everyone for a fun weekend!


----------



## Darj (Oct 10, 2004)

This was our first time ever attending a rally and we are looking forward to attending another one sometime. Thanks for sharing the pics everyone. I need to learn the auto-timer function on my camera one of these days.


----------



## WMIOUTBACK (Apr 4, 2005)

We had a pretty uneventful drive home. We did stop by the zoo and spent a couple of hours. The kids really had a good time. It was a real bummer that we couldn't attend the pot luck. We had pretty good food at the wedding reception, but I have a feeling the pot luck food was even better







.

It was our last trip of the season and we will be winterizing and parking soon. However, we are looking forward to a spring rally!

It was great meeting everyone and hope to see everyone again soon.


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

I am sure glad everyone had a great time. Thanks for posting the pic so quickly. I wish I was there instead of California.

Thor


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Great pictures everyone
















Glad to see the newbies have a great time









Who is the 'short'







guy on the right side in the front row in the tan shirtand dungarees?









John


----------



## MaeJae (May 12, 2005)

cookie9933 said:


> Bill and I are talking about going out camping one more time! Indian Summer Rally?! Maybe Canoeing?
> We really enjoyed meeting the OBer families from Mich and IL. We had some really sweet children on bikes peddling around; Molly the master campfire builder.
> I think the OBers ages ranged from 18 months to 18years plus
> 
> ...


An Indian Summer Rallyâ€¦ it sounds greatâ€¦_but_,
I think that we will be winterizingâ€¦








Our schedule is pretty full â€˜til the end of October
so it will be very hard to get away again.

MaeJae


----------



## socialstudiesmom (Nov 1, 2005)

We had a great time as well! We ended up staying until five o'clock on Sunday - took a hike and did some fishing with the kids. If anyone in the area is interested, we'll be heading back in two weeks to Ft. Custer. Come join us! I'll pm you, Nonny, when we make reservations.
The food and conversation at the potluck was wonderful. Somehow, we missed out on Saturday night's campfire







, but the kids were pretty tired after their soccer games anyway. Looking forward to a Spring rally and a chance to see all of you again!


----------



## MaeJae (May 12, 2005)

I knew I forgot something!!!








I wanted to see an Equalizer setup. (WMIOUTBACKER)
Got a chance to see Cookies and McBethâ€™s Reese dual cam set-up. 
That looked nice! And easy!
I was hoping to compare the two in person. Well hopefully Iâ€™ll
get a chance in the spring or summer at another Rally.









MaeJae


----------



## MaeJae (May 12, 2005)

I was talking to my sister(Campin) and she remided me of something that happened at the Rally...
Ok, long storyâ€¦

While at the Rally my oldest daughter(15) went to take a shower late Saturday night. She was gone a LONG time. I started to get concerned about the length of time she was taking and I didnâ€™t see her come back to the camper. So I went over to the shower-house and knocked on a couple of doors. She answered and said she was OK and sheâ€™d be out in a minute. I assumed that she was enjoying a nice hot shower without being timed.(I time the older kids at home, we have a well that we recently replacedâ€¦$$$) 
Anyway, she came back and was kinda distraught. She starts talking kinda loudâ€¦

â€œThat was the â€˜FREAKIESTâ€ shower EVER!!!â€
Now Iâ€™m standing and asking what happened.

She said, â€œI turn on the water and it isnâ€™t hotâ€¦just warm. I start to wash my hair and I see something move out of the corner of my eye and itâ€™s a FROGâ€¦JUST STARING AT ME!!! Iâ€™m like what does it want???
Iâ€™m trying to keep my eye on it and rinse my hair, then I open my eyes and itâ€™s on the CEILING!!! Next thing I know itâ€™s goneâ€¦I canâ€™t find it!!! I'm looking and it's not there!








I start looking around and Iâ€™m checking my hair(itâ€™s long)â€¦ nothing!
Iâ€™m trying to finish up and keep one eye on the lookout and I see
A BIG HAIRY SPIDER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!â€

I couldnâ€™t stop laughing at her







and all the while think, boy Iâ€™m glad it wasnâ€™t me! 
My sister then remindes her of a movie that she had taken her to see where the girl gets grabbed in
the back of the head...







My daughter says...that's what I was thinking!!!
She then said, â€œOK, Iâ€™m going to bedâ€¦Iâ€™m really tired nowâ€ LOL









MaeJae


----------



## Darj (Oct 10, 2004)

socialstudiesmom said:


> We had a great time as well! We ended up staying until five o'clock on Sunday - took a hike and did some fishing with the kids. If anyone in the area is interested, we'll be heading back in two weeks to Ft. Custer. Come join us! I'll pm you, Nonny, when we make reservations.
> The food and conversation at the potluck was wonderful. Somehow, we missed out on Saturday night's campfire
> 
> 
> ...


We missed out on the campfire as well.







We want to go back to Ft. Custer and visit the Zoo. I work one Saturday a month and I think its on the weekend that you are going back.







If it isn't maybe we can make it.







Your family was great to be close to! You helped us out with our nighttime parking (our first time ever getting to a campground after dark)







If we can't make it this Fall yet, we are definitely looking forward to a Spring Rally.


----------



## MaeJae (May 12, 2005)

Sorry...







I thought everyone knew. I assumed that not everyone
showed up because of the pending rain and little ones.









When we were leaving the pavilion someone said "Is anyone having a camp-fire?"
I said, "we can, we have all that cement. We won't get muddy from the rain"

I am very sorry you missed it.

MaeJae


----------



## Darj (Oct 10, 2004)

That's okay MaeJae no big deal, our kids were tired and our puppies needed some attention after being gone part of the day at Cereal City and then the potluck. We will have to catch the Smores time at the Spring Rally.









Your dd sounds pretty brave to me, boy if that would have happened to me you would have heard me screaming! LOL.


----------



## socialstudiesmom (Nov 1, 2005)

Don't worry about the campfire thing, MaeJae. Like I said, the kiddos were pretty tired and I was coming down with a cold. Looks like we will be back at Ft. Custer this weekend. We checked on Ludington (booked) and Yankee Springs (only a few sites open). Even though many are winterizing, there are still lots of campers at the state parks when you try to make reservations! If anyone can get away, come join us!


----------



## cookie9933 (Feb 26, 2005)

MaeJae said:


> I see something move out of the corner of my eye and itâ€™s a FROGâ€¦JUST STARING AT ME!!! Iâ€™m like what does it want??? Iâ€™m trying to keep my eye on it and rinse my hair, then I open my eyes and itâ€™s on the CEILING!!!
> 
> MaeJae[/font][/color]


Ask your daughter if the frog was orange. I saw an orange tree-frog over by the facilities...it might've been the same one. Personally, I thought the little guy was charming.

Bill


----------



## MaeJae (May 12, 2005)

cookie9933 said:


> I see something move out of the corner of my eye and itâ€™s a FROGâ€¦JUST STARING AT ME!!! Iâ€™m like what does it want??? Iâ€™m trying to keep my eye on it and rinse my hair, then I open my eyes and itâ€™s on the CEILING!!!
> 
> MaeJae[/font][/color]


Ask your daughter if the frog was orange. I saw an orange tree-frog over by the facilities...it might've been the same one. Personally, I thought the little guy was charming.

Bill
[/quote]
Nope...It was green. Unless they change colors???








Yea, she thinks frogs are cute too but, not while you are trying to 
take a shower! And the rest of the wildlife in the CG wanted to join her!








spiders, moths, bugs....









MaeJae


----------



## socialstudiesmom (Nov 1, 2005)

Hey all MI Ralliers-
This was the best way I could think to address you all. We've been saying our goodbyes on the "For Sale" thread, but wanted to do our best to say a farewell to everyone we met at the rally. Randy and I just traded in our 28rsds for a Jayco Greyhawk Super C motorhome. We'll finalize the paperwork this week. It will be hard to hand over the title to our Outback, but they already have a buyer for it. I'm asking the sales manager to send her to this great site and group of owners. Luckily, we pulled it to the dealership before we got hit with all of this snow and they have her tucked inside, waiting for the new owner. We're in no hurry to bring home the Greyhawk as long as they keep it inside for us while they replace the front TV (stolen last week) and detail it. Hopefully, the weather will cooperate so we can safely get it home and in storage after that.
Anyways, it was so much fun meeting you all. Though the kids love the Greyhawk, their first reaction was "What about the Outback Rallys?" I'm counting on Nonny and Bill to keep us informed of the Spring Rally - we might just roll in and join you all.
Until then - God Bless and Happy Outbacking!
Mary


----------



## MaeJae (May 12, 2005)

No need to say good bye... Just, 'til we see you again!









I'm sure the Super C will be good to you! What floor plan did you choose?

MaeJae


----------



## socialstudiesmom (Nov 1, 2005)

Hi Mae Jae-
I think it's called 33DS. It has the side aisle and enclosed bathroom. The living space actually seems smaller than the Outback, but we have a back bedroom and bigger bathroom. I'll miss the light and bright interior of the Outback!
Mary


----------



## nonny (Aug 14, 2005)

You can count on us to keep you informed, Mary, and we're counting on you to keep us informed of your camping trips so we can try to join you from time to time. Bill felt bad he couldn't get there again on the Thanksgiving weekend. You know we wish you all the best and expect you to attend the Rallies whenever possible! Best regards.


----------



## MaeJae (May 12, 2005)

Nice floorplan!








Did you choose the dinette or the sofa w/table?

MaeJae


----------



## z-family (Oct 2, 2004)




----------



## socialstudiesmom (Nov 1, 2005)

Thanks everybody! We do look forward to seeing you all at the rallies. Ours has the booth dinette, Mae Jae, for more sleeping options. The table just pushes down so it's really easy to set up. We really are lazy campers - so we're looking forward to that and the automatic awning. The awning isn't all it's cracked up to be as you can't adjust it once it's out. We liked to be able to lower to all the way in the evening over our mat, etc. It will collapse on one side if it's raining and gets too heavy. Hoperfully, noone will be standing underneath that end when it lets loose!








I do have to tell you all that the Outback remained consistent to the very end. Every time we took the Outback camping, except for one weekend, it either rained (and often stormed) or snowed on us. Well, when Randy went to the storage, hooked it up, and had just pulled it out, it began to rain. It continued all the way to the dealership. Brought back memories!








Mary


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Good luck with your new toy, Mary!
And no need to say goodbye.









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------

